# Computer/Programs Stops Responding?



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Hope someone can help....
My computer frequently stops responding for no reason. Sometimes I have to cut the power to reboot, other times I can get the Control Alt Del to do the job. I am running Win 98 Sec Ed. I recently installed McFee Virus Scan Home Ed. and a Wireless Optical Mouse. I am not sure if these could be the culprit. Also, when I do the Control Alt Del, I will see a program that has stopped responding and can usually get the computer going again by using "End Task". I don't know a lot about Computers so....please bare with me.

Thanks


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

What program do you see that is not responding?


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

Welcome to TSG!

To make a more positive diagnosis, I think we'll need a little bit of extra informaton:

1: Which program has stopped responding? You didn't say in you're post, and this could help.

2: When does it stop; during an installation, when you double click on a file, when you spill sulphuric acid on the keyboard...?

Any changes to a system may cause it to behave unexpectedly, so it is on the margins of acceptability that the virus scanner and/or the mouse driver (the software that you install to translate the movement of the mouse to on-screen movement) may be responsible for these problems, but so might other changes you might have made. 

Mind you, Windows 98 isn't known as "the swiss cheese of operating systems" for nothing you know! 

Edit: Del, this is the second time in the last five minutes you've just nipped in front of me when posting lol!


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

It seems to be different programs, however Explorer is the most frequent.


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

Explorer? Ouch...

This is one of two things that MUST be running for you to use Windows, the other being the System Tray ("SysTray", surprisingly enough)

There may be something seriously wrong here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Start button, run, then type msinfo32 and hit ok....go to software, running tasks, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Well, what other info can I give you to help???...
I think sometimes it fixes itself because I don't always have to reboot, even if Explorer was the program that stopped working. Also, I have not yet been able to pick up on a pattern as to what may cause a program to stop working.


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Kernel32.dll	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Spool32.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Spooler Sub System Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Spool32.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mstask.exe	4.71.1968.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
Mdm.exe	6.00.8149	Microsoft Corporation	Machine Debug Manager	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mdm.exe	4.0	Microsoft (R) Visual Studio
Sagent2.exe	2, 1, 0, 0	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	EPSON Printer Status Agent	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\Sagent2.exe	4.0	EPSON Bidirectional Printer
Avsynmgr.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan Synchronization Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Avsynmgr.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Taskmon.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Task Monitor	C:\WINDOWS\Taskmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mk9805.exe C:\WINDOWS\Mk9805.exe	4.0	
Systray.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	System Tray Applet	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Systray.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mm_tray.exe	1, 0, 0, 1	MusicMatch	mmjb MFC Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MUSICMATCH\MUSICMATCH JUKEBOX\Mm_tray.exe	4.0	MusicMatch Jukebox
Lwbwheel.exe	9.0.2.0 Mouse Control Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\Lwbwheel.exe	4.0	
Cmgrdian.exe	3.00.1051.0	Network Associates, Inc.	McAfee Guardian Agent	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\GUARDIAN\Cmgrdian.exe	4.0	McAfee Windows Guardian
Dcfssvc.exe	1.1.4400.0	Eastman Kodak Company	Kodak DC Ring 3 Conduit (Win32)	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\KODAK\HYDRA_DR\Dcfssvc.exe	4.0	Kodak DC File System Driver (Win32)
Rulaunch.exe	2.01.1012.0	Network Associates, Inc.	Instant Updater Main Program	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\Rulaunch.exe	4.0	McAfee Instant Updater
Hotsync.exe	4.0.1	Palm, Inc.	HotSync® Manager Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\SONY HANDHELD\Hotsync.exe	4.0	HotSync® Manager, Palm Desktop
Wmiexe.exe	5.00.1755.1	Microsoft Corporation	WMI service exe housing	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Wmiexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Vsstat.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan System Tray	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Vsstat.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
E_s10ic2.exe	3.01	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	EPSON Status Monitor 3	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_s10ic2.exe	4.0	EPSON Status Monitor 3
Vshwin32.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan System Scan	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Vshwin32.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Avconsol.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan Console	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Avconsol.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Idialer.exe	4.27	AT&T	Dialer to connect to network	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T GLOBAL NETWORK\Idialer.exe	4.0	Dialer
Tapisrv.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft® Windows(TM) Telephony Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Tapisrv.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Rnaapp.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Dial-Up Networking Application	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Rnaapp.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
IGNWL.EXE C:\Program Files\AT&T Global Network\IGNWL.EXE	3.1	
Arupld32.exe	4.3.2.69	Visual Networks	IP Connection Statistics	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T GLOBAL NETWORK\Arupld32.exe	4.0	Visual IP InSight
Iexplore.exe	6.00.2600.0000	Microsoft Corporation	Internet Explorer	C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\Iexplore.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Pstores.exe	5.00.1877.3	Microsoft Corporation	Protected storage server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Pstores.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Msimn.exe	6.00.2600.0000	Microsoft Corporation	Outlook Express	C:\PROGRAM FILES\OUTLOOK EXPRESS\Msimn.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Winword.exe	9.0.2717	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft Word for Windows	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\Winword.exe	4.0	Microsoft Office 2000
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, that is a bunch of stuff.....McAfee has been known to create freezing problems on some systems. Quite frankly I don't keep it running all the time unless I need to scan emails.....it will be interesting though to see what you have starting every time Windows loads. I don't have a link at hand for Corrosive's suggestion, although I know what he's referring to.

How much ram do you have?


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using OEM Preinstall Kit /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS /IS /IW /IQ /ID /IV /IZ /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 6.0.2600.0000
Uptime: 0:01:28:22
Normal mode
On "OEMCOMPUTER" as "Dmiller"
Quantex Microsystems, Inc
GenuineIntel Pentium(r) III Processor 
128MB RAM
52% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (6276MB free)
Available space on drive C: 6276MB of 9478MB (FAT32)
Available space on drive D: 1221MB of 3467MB (FAT32)


----------



## Corrosive (Jan 9, 2003)

Sorry, I deleted the post, but quite frankly I doubt the app would be required. I can't see much wrong with that running processes list, or rather, there doesn't seem to be anything malicious.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't see anything bad there either, but it is a bit much.

What I would do, is start button, run, then type msconfig and hit ok...go to the startup tab and uncheck everything except the two load power profiles, scanregistry and systray. Then restart.....don't do anything with emails, etc. Try to do other stuff to see if any problems arise. Obviously stuff will need to be added back in......you might start with the McAfee stuff and work your way forward to see if you can eliminate stuff.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Your system resources seem rather low. Mine very seldom drops below 65 or 70%.

Hi Corrosive, high school typing... you gotz to type faster, that's all there is to it..haha


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks,
But.... How do these programs get into the start up in the first place and how can I tell which ones are needed? I don't recall adding them to the start up.


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

System resources seem low.....
I have not started any new programs, but when I reboot my resources are much higher around 75%. What could cause them to be reduced?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Some installations automatically make that choice for you......sometimes they ask you if you want them to start, but most people just choose default installations and keep hitting the enter key to get the job done quicker......

You'll know what you're missing when something doesn't work....like maybe the mouse perhaps.....

The more programs you have running, the lower your resources will drop.......

Actually if you want to go back to the msinfo32 and just paste back with the startup software, that'll be better.


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Yup and MSU seems to have everything known to man running.
Might be surprised how much faster it boots up with some of that not running automatically.


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Microsoft Office	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE" -b -l
PowerReg Scheduler	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp\PowerReg Scheduler.exe
EReg	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\EReg206\Reg32.exe FALSE
HotSync Manager	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE"
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV02.EXE
Quicken Scheduled Updates	Startup Group	C:\QUICKEN2003\bagent.exe
Quicken Startup	Startup Group	C:\QUICKEN2003\QWDLLS.EXE
Billminder	Startup Group	C:\QUICKEN2003\billmind.exe -startup
McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor	Registry (Per-User Run)	"c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SBWatchDog.EXE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SBUtils\SBWatchDog.EXE /l
CHotKey	Registry (Machine Run)	mk9805.exe
AUXXTRAY	Registry (Machine Run)	au30setp.exe 3
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
MMTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\MusicMatch\MusicMatch Jukebox\mm_tray.exe
LWBMOUSE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.0\lwbwheel.exe
McAfee Guardian	Registry (Machine Run)	"c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe" /SU
Registry (Machine Run)	
Dcfssvc	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\KODAK\HYDRA_DR\dcfssvc.exe --pdr: "C:\Program Files\Common Files\KODAK\HYDRA_DR\dcmnter.pdr"
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
Machine Debug Manager	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MDM.EXE
SAgent2ExePath	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
McAfeeVirusScanService	Registry (Machine Service)	c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yep, I'd do as I suggested prior........everything known to man.......hehe, good one Del


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Thanks,
Ok, so I have a lot of @#$% running!
So I do I know which ones are needed and which ones are not.
There is a lot of them that I do not recoginze as to what they are... part of windows or stand alone programs that can be turned off.

Don


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The 4 I mentioned are must haves.......the rest is a matter of preferences and needs........

depending on how you use your mouse, you may not have to worry about that one either.......but just in case, you might leave that one checked.

This may help you understand what the programs are for:

http://www.pacs-portal.co.uk/startup_pages/startup_full.htm


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Just wanted to thank you for all the Help!!!! Enjoy Acapulco! I bit farther North .... 21 Degrees F today.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome......a comfy 80 here 

Keep us posted on the progress.........


----------



## Del (Aug 31, 2001)

Nice balmy 19F here, but next Sat supposed to be low of -34...
yikes.
Have a great one, from the frozen tundra


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Well I thought we had it until about 10 Minutes ago....

I just had Spool32 and Explorer stop responding. I had to reboot the first time and explorer seemed to clear up on its own.

I have unchecked all the unneeded programs in start up see below... I also have pasted current system config and programs running..... Earlier I was up to 93% free on resources now I'm back down to 57%



START UP:

HotSync Manager	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE"
EPSON Status Monitor 3 Environment Check 2	Startup Group	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_SRCV02.EXE
Billminder	Startup Group	C:\QUICKEN2003\billmind.exe -startup
McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor	Registry (Per-User Run)	"c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
LWBMOUSE	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.0\lwbwheel.exe
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	c:\windows\taskmon.exe
CHotKey	Registry (Machine Run)	mk9805.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent	Registry (Machine Service)	mstask.exe
SAgent2ExePath	Registry (Machine Service)	C:\Program Files\Common Files\EPSON\EBAPI\SAgent2.exe
McAfeeVirusScanService	Registry (Machine Service)	c:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee VirusScan\AVSYNMGR.EXE





CURRENT SYSTEM

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using OEM Preinstall Kit /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS /IS /IW /IQ /ID /IV /IZ /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 6.0.2600.0000
Uptime: 0:00:40:34
Normal mode
On "OEMCOMPUTER" as "Dmiller"
Quantex Microsystems, Inc
GenuineIntel Pentium(r) III Processor 
128MB RAM
57% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (6278MB free)
Available space on drive C: 6278MB of 9478MB (FAT32)
Available space on drive D: 1221MB of 3467MB (FAT32)






Tasks Running
Kernel32.dll	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Mstask.exe	4.71.1968.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
Sagent2.exe	2, 1, 0, 0	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	EPSON Printer Status Agent	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\Sagent2.exe	4.0	EPSON Bidirectional Printer
Avsynmgr.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan Synchronization Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Avsynmgr.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Systray.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	System Tray Applet	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Systray.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Lwbwheel.exe	9.0.2.0 Mouse Control Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\Lwbwheel.exe	4.0	
Taskmon.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Task Monitor	C:\WINDOWS\Taskmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mk9805.exe C:\WINDOWS\Mk9805.exe	4.0	
Rulaunch.exe	2.01.1012.0	Network Associates, Inc.	Instant Updater Main Program	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\Rulaunch.exe	4.0	McAfee Instant Updater
Hotsync.exe	4.0.1	Palm, Inc.	HotSync® Manager Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\SONY HANDHELD\Hotsync.exe	4.0	HotSync® Manager, Palm Desktop
Spool32.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Spooler Sub System Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Spool32.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Vsstat.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan System Tray	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Vsstat.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Wmiexe.exe	5.00.1755.1	Microsoft Corporation	WMI service exe housing	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Wmiexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Vshwin32.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan System Scan	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Vshwin32.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
E_s10ic2.exe	3.01	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	EPSON Status Monitor 3	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_s10ic2.exe	4.0	EPSON Status Monitor 3
Avconsol.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan Console	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Avconsol.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Tapisrv.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft® Windows(TM) Telephony Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Tapisrv.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Rnaapp.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Dial-Up Networking Application	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Rnaapp.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Idialer.exe	4.27	AT&T	Dialer to connect to network	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T GLOBAL NETWORK\Idialer.exe	4.0	Dialer
IGNWL.EXE C:\Program Files\AT&T Global Network\IGNWL.EXE	3.1	
Arupld32.exe	4.3.2.69	Visual Networks	IP Connection Statistics	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T GLOBAL NETWORK\Arupld32.exe	4.0	Visual IP InSight
Winword.exe	9.0.2717	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft Word for Windows	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT OFFICE\OFFICE\Winword.exe	4.0	Microsoft Office 2000
Iexplore.exe	6.00.2600.0000	Microsoft Corporation	Internet Explorer	C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\Iexplore.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information
Ddhelp.exe	4.08.00.0400	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows® 95 and 98
Pstores.exe	5.00.1877.3	Microsoft Corporation	Protected storage server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Pstores.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

But you've opened a lot of stuff again......do you really need to multi task that much?

Do you really use Billminder?


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Well, good question. I don't use billminder and am not sure how it was started. I thought I unchecked on startup but it is back. The only programs I am using are Word, AT&T dial up, and Internet explorer. I thought I took a lot out of my start up and figured that would take care of the problem.... I found the link you sent very helpful as to which programs were needed. Do you think I have to much running, if so, how are these programs getting started?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Some of the programs you may have to go into each one and look at the settings/properties/user preferences (or whichever choice is available). There are/should be choices to uncheck them from loading each time Windows loads.


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Ok, so if I understand this. I need to try and minimize the programs that are running at the same time. I just re-booted signed on the internet and looked at the task running: here is what I got. Normal? I am at 69% free on resources... Thanks again for all the Help. 

Kernel32.dll	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Mstask.exe	4.71.1968.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
Sagent2.exe	2, 1, 0, 0	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	EPSON Printer Status Agent	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\Sagent2.exe	4.0	EPSON Bidirectional Printer
Avsynmgr.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan Synchronization Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Avsynmgr.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Systray.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	System Tray Applet	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Systray.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Lwbwheel.exe	9.0.2.0 Mouse Control Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\Lwbwheel.exe	4.0	
Taskmon.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Task Monitor	C:\WINDOWS\Taskmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Rulaunch.exe	2.01.1012.0	Network Associates, Inc.	Instant Updater Main Program	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\Rulaunch.exe	4.0	McAfee Instant Updater
Hotsync.exe	4.0.1	Palm, Inc.	HotSync® Manager Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\SONY HANDHELD\Hotsync.exe	4.0	HotSync® Manager, Palm Desktop
Spool32.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Spooler Sub System Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Spool32.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Vsstat.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan System Tray	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Vsstat.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Wmiexe.exe	5.00.1755.1	Microsoft Corporation	WMI service exe housing	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Wmiexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Vshwin32.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan System Scan	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Vshwin32.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
E_s10ic2.exe	3.01	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	EPSON Status Monitor 3	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_s10ic2.exe	4.0	EPSON Status Monitor 3
Avconsol.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan Console	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Avconsol.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information
Idialer.exe	4.27	AT&T	Dialer to connect to network	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T GLOBAL NETWORK\Idialer.exe	4.0	Dialer
Tapisrv.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft® Windows(TM) Telephony Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Tapisrv.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Rnaapp.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Dial-Up Networking Application	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Rnaapp.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
IGNWL.EXE C:\Program Files\AT&T Global Network\IGNWL.EXE	3.1	
Arupld32.exe	4.3.2.69	Visual Networks	IP Connection Statistics	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T GLOBAL NETWORK\Arupld32.exe	4.0	Visual IP InSight
Iexplore.exe	6.00.2600.0000	Microsoft Corporation	Internet Explorer	C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\Iexplore.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Ddhelp.exe	4.08.00.0400	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows® 95 and 98


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hotsync.exe 4.0.1 Palm, Inc. HotSync® Manager Application C:\PROGRAM FILES\SONY HANDHELD\Hotsync.exe 4.0 HotSync® Manager, Palm Desktop 


C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\Sagent2.exe 4.0 EPSON Bidirectional Printer 


Looks like those might be the last two you don't need........

Is it running any better with the last changes?


----------



## msu_spartan (Feb 8, 2003)

Well, 
I use the hotsync frequently and I use my printer as well so..... I thought I should leave these running. 
Just for a test I did go ahead and disable hotsync however I do not want to disable my printer. 
It went back to 71% free, but that still seems low (gut feel as I have no idea) for the few things that are still running. What do you think?

Microsoft Windows 98 4.10.2222 A 
Clean install using OEM Preinstall Kit /T:C:\WININST0.400 /SrcDir=C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\CABS /IS /IW /IQ /ID /IV /IZ /II /NR /II /C /U:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
IE 5 6.0.2600.0000
Uptime: 0:00:26:32
Normal mode
On "OEMCOMPUTER" as "Dmiller"
Quantex Microsystems, Inc
GenuineIntel Pentium(r) III Processor 
128MB RAM
71% system resources free
Windows-managed swap file on drive C (6293MB free)
Available space on drive C: 6293MB of 9478MB (FAT32)
Available space on drive D: 1221MB of 3467MB (FAT32)


Kernel32.dll	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Win32 Kernel core component	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Kernel32.dll	4.3	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MSGSRV32.EXE	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Windows 32-bit VxD Message Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Mprexe.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	WIN32 Network Interface Service Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mprexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
MMTASK.TSK	4.03.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Multimedia background task support module	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MMTASK.TSK	4.0	Microsoft Windows
Mstask.exe	4.71.1968.1	Microsoft Corporation	Task Scheduler Engine	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Mstask.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Task Scheduler
Sagent2.exe	2, 1, 0, 0	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	EPSON Printer Status Agent	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\EPSON\EBAPI\Sagent2.exe	4.0	EPSON Bidirectional Printer
Avsynmgr.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan Synchronization Service	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Avsynmgr.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Explorer.exe	4.72.3110.1	Microsoft Corporation	Windows Explorer	C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Systray.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	System Tray Applet	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Systray.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Lwbwheel.exe	9.0.2.0 Mouse Control Application	C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\Lwbwheel.exe	4.0	
Taskmon.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Task Monitor	C:\WINDOWS\Taskmon.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Rulaunch.exe	2.01.1012.0	Network Associates, Inc.	Instant Updater Main Program	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE SHARED COMPONENTS\INSTANT UPDATER\Rulaunch.exe	4.0	McAfee Instant Updater
Spool32.exe	4.10.1998	Microsoft Corporation	Spooler Sub System Process	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Spool32.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Vsstat.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan System Tray	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Vsstat.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Wmiexe.exe	5.00.1755.1	Microsoft Corporation	WMI service exe housing	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Wmiexe.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows NT(R) Operating System
Vshwin32.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan System Scan	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Vshwin32.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
E_s10ic2.exe	3.01	SEIKO EPSON CORPORATION	EPSON Status Monitor 3	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\E_s10ic2.exe	4.0	EPSON Status Monitor 3
Avconsol.exe	7.01.6000.0	Network Associates, Inc.	VirusScan Console	C:\PROGRAM FILES\MCAFEE\MCAFEE VIRUSSCAN\Avconsol.exe	4.0	VirusScan Home Edition
Msinfo32.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	MSInfo32	C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\MICROSOFT SHARED\MSINFO\Msinfo32.exe	4.0	Microsoft System Information
Idialer.exe	4.27	AT&T	Dialer to connect to network	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T GLOBAL NETWORK\Idialer.exe	4.0	Dialer
Tapisrv.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft® Windows(TM) Telephony Server	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Tapisrv.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
Rnaapp.exe	4.10.2222	Microsoft Corporation	Dial-Up Networking Application	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Rnaapp.exe	4.0	Microsoft(R) Windows(R) Operating System
IGNWL.EXE C:\Program Files\AT&T Global Network\IGNWL.EXE	3.1	
Arupld32.exe	4.3.2.69	Visual Networks	IP Connection Statistics	C:\PROGRAM FILES\AT&T GLOBAL NETWORK\Arupld32.exe	4.0	Visual IP InSight
Iexplore.exe	6.00.2600.0000	Microsoft Corporation	Internet Explorer	C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\Iexplore.exe	4.0	Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
Ddhelp.exe	4.08.00.0400	Microsoft Corporation	Microsoft DirectX Helper	C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Ddhelp.exe	4.0	Microsoft® DirectX for Windows® 95 and 98


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, unless I'm missing something....everything looks good. If you continue to have freezes, my guess it's the McAfee program. You might re-analyze your needs on having that loaded and running at all times. I usually download any email attachments to a file folder on the desktop and run the scanner on that file folder, then close the program. It works for me...not necessarily recommending that method to you. You may want to try another anti-virus program if the problems persist.


----------



## gcfleetwood (May 21, 2003)

This was all very interesting....I have an XP system that has suddenly started freezing for no reason...We have tried various things, but have added no new programs to cause the problem in the first place....So I was just wondering if all the things you guys went thru ever did solve the original problem...


----------

